# Champions league 06-07 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 4, 2010)

06 Apr 15:30 CSKA Moscow v Inter Milan  3.20 3.30 2.30 +23  
06 Apr 17:45 Barcelona v Arsenal  1.36 5.00 8.50 +23  
07 Apr 17:45 Bordeaux v Lyon  2.00 3.40 3.80 +23  
07 Apr 17:45 Man Utd v Bayern Munich  1.72 3.60 5.00 +23


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 5, 2010)

CSKA Moscow v Inter Milan 

The first match Inter won 1-0. This is not enough to be comfortable, everything is possible. I cant simply discard CSKA, they did great to reach this stage, but Inter should be too much for them. In the CHampions league the only home loss was against Manchester after a late goal. 
Inter managed to win against Bologna 3-0 to keep the 1 point difference. I expect a win here as they have to play their A game if they want to qualify.
Prediction: 2 
Bet365 @2.30


----------



## free bet (Apr 6, 2010)

Barcelona to win the game and qualify on a double ticket - *************


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 7, 2010)

I dont know what to bet on today, but Manchester seems weak right now. Rooney is off and Berbatov is not a force to fear from. I wouldnt be surprised if Bayern qualify.


----------



## alexbackster (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree Bgfutbol.
United were weak against Chelsea and were outplayed at times especially in the first half. United really needs to step it up a notch if they are to go through. definetly some value in the 3.60 draw odds.


----------

